# Boise Idaho, USA



## ViKtoricus (May 11, 2010)

Any support groups here near Boise Idaho?

Thank you.


----------



## Iic400 (Apr 13, 2013)

Seeing how this guy posted this almost 4 years ago, maybe theres more people in our area.


----------



## Iic400 (Apr 13, 2013)

Also I am a single dad with SA. Quite a mix lol. This town sucks, theres not even groups for single parents.


----------

